# Tiling - Gap in plywood (sub)floor



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Why not fill with 1" strips of plywood before you drywall?


----------



## mcg (Jan 7, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Why not fill with 1" strips of plywood before you drywall?


Definitely an option, but I don't presently have the tools (circular saw) necessary. Just fishing for other ideas.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I understand. If I'm not mistaken, if you bought a sheet of plywood from the big box stores, don't they offer to cut it for you? I think I remember seeing the big panel sized cutting machines in there.


----------



## mcg (Jan 7, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I understand. If I'm not mistaken, if you bought a sheet of plywood from the big box stores, don't they offer to cut it for you? I think I remember seeing the big panel sized cutting machines in there.


You are probably right. I also have family/friends close by that I can borrow from. If this is the safest approach, I will probably just go ahead with it.

Thanks!


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Most box stores will cut it for you and they even sell helf sheets of plywood if you don't need a full one. I would support that last 1/2" of cement board if it was me.


----------

